# my latest carvings



## jmethodrose (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi All,

Don't know if anyone is interested, but there's some pictures of my lastest carvings at http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/rose.josef/CarvingsApril2010# (they're too big to fit on here)

First one is the first owl I've done entirely on my own, I've done a couple before but under guidance from other carvers. I'm not entirely happy with the face, and may sand the eyes a bit more so they're not so black.

Second is some mushrooms, I'm selling loads of these at the moment. I don't particulary enjoy doing them, but they help pay off the saws and other equipment!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## Ironbark (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice carvings!

I'm half way throught my first carving. A bears head, but it's.. er well let's just say I need to finish it.


----------



## jmethodrose (Apr 9, 2010)

thanks a lot! my carving skills seem to be building, slowly... 

good luck with your carving, hope it turns out well!

cheers,
Joe


----------



## twoclones (Apr 9, 2010)

jmethodrose said:


> I don't particulary enjoy doing them,



It's time to spice up your day by varying your mushrooms a bit. Try a different species or bend their stems. I worked on these today... 







and these were earlier pieces


----------



## xrem20 (May 11, 2010)

*morrel carving*

Great Morrel carving, just saw two tonight outside the house


----------

